# what is your buying criteria when you purchase protein powder REALLLY NEED YOUR HELP!!!



## I_amnr (Oct 8, 2014)

How you doing guys . Im doing a masters in Business and i just wanted to get some information on what makes a consumer buy one protein powder over the other. What exactly they take into consideration and how important it is. I need it for a marketing assignment. Im an experienced gym user but i don't want to base the data just on my opinion.

So it would be a massive help if you could please fill in a 5 minute survey (No really personal data)
Some of the questions sound similar but there is a reason for that
and i couldn't have asked all the questions i could have because i know your time is valuable 
but it would be much appreciated if you could just give it a go it *will be a massive help*..* it can be your good deed for the day* 

https://iamnr.typeform.com/to/DVjIjp

Thanks in advance


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

pretty colours


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Done. The questions about calories, carbs etc were a little hard to answer properly. I know what the values should be for a decent whey concentrate and so I don't look at anything other than check it's about 80% protein. If a 'protein' was high carb I would discount it for being low protein not high carb, if that makes sense?


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

how much protein per scoop, i.e 21g per 25g serving. cost. how many servings. is it whey or a rubbish mix like soya thrown in there too


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Two other things actually:

1) Your questionaire doesn't mention the most important factor - price!

2) I buy both fast and slowly absorbed protein to use at different times, which didn't fit any of your options.


----------



## I_amnr (Oct 8, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Two other things actually:
> 
> 1) Your questionaire doesn't mention the most important factor - price!
> 
> 2) I buy both fast and slowly absorbed protein to use at different times, which didn't fit any of your options.


Thanks for the feed back  but there is a reason i didnt put price down. Its hard to explain but it may bias my results because pretty much everyone cares about price to some extent... would have added the second question because i thought of it but any longer and i think people would have got tired of filling it in 

Its really hard to frame the questions but i was trying to more or less ask.. what do you look for when you are buying a protein powder assuming the prices were equal

Thanks again


----------



## I_amnr (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys .. its really helping what im doing


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I_amnr said:


> Thanks for the feed back  but there is a reason i didnt put price down. Its hard to explain but it may bias my results because pretty much everyone cares about price to some extent... would have added the second question because i thought of it but any longer and i think people would have got tired of filling it in
> 
> Its really hard to frame the questions but i was trying to more or less ask.. what do you look for when you are buying a protein powder assuming the prices were equal
> 
> Thanks again


Yes, writing questionnaires is definitely not easy! I mentioned the limitations I did in case it helped interpret results, or helped you improve the questionnaire if you wanted to.

I'm a tough person to pitch this sort of questionnaire to.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Servings per tub/bag. Amount of protein per serving.


----------



## I_amnr (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys .. professor said i went above and beyong ..lol.. ill let you know what i score when its done 

anybody else is welcome to give input .. actually only takes 3 and a half minutes on average


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I_amnr said:


> Thanks for the feed back  but there is a reason i didnt put price down. Its hard to explain but it may bias my results because pretty much *everyone cares about price to some extent*... would have added the second question because i thought of it but any longer and i think people would have got tired of filling it in
> 
> Its really hard to frame the questions but i was trying to more or less ask.. what do you look for when you are buying a protein powder assuming the prices were equal
> 
> Thanks again


As long it's from a reputable retailer and it's whey concentrate then price really is the only factor in my decision making.

The questions about fat/carbs also baffled me slightly... these are pretty much set when buying a concentrate or an isolate. They would only vary significantly when buying a weight gainer.

But anyway... done.


----------

